# 2 USB W-Lan Sticks / 2 Pc an einem W-Lan Router



## hotflirty (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier 2 PCs je mit einem W-Lan USB beide sind eingestellt auf den Channel vom Router. Aber irgendwie kommen sich die beiden in die quere - sprich ich komme dann nicht mehr ins Internet


----------



## hotflirty (2. Juli 2004)

danke das problem hat sich mich einspielen des SP2 für WinXP gelößt...


----------

